
The Buggiest Site on the Web - edent
https://defaced.dev/web/the-buggiest-site-on-the-web/
======
Jeremy1026

        if (e.size > 8192 && navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Firefox") > 0)
    
            throw new Error("Image size too big to be displayed in Firefox.");
    
        return e
    

I feel like there could be a better error thrown here, since no image would be
small enough for FF.

